# Water Temp for Paint Creek?



## bornforsurvival (Jul 30, 2013)

I'll be in the Lake Orion area for the first time this trout season on Saturday, and I was wondering if someone knew what the general water temp for the Paint was? I'm dropping my wife and kids off at the in laws and I will have an entire week to myself...need to take advantage and put some fish in the basket, so to speak.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I don't fish Paint, but would respectfully ask that you keep any Trout you catch, if the temp is 65*, or higher. They simply don't resuscitate well in warm water, and will likely die from the stress of the fight if they are released. If the water is below 65*, and you can land, and release the fish in a couple minutes, they stand a much better chance. Below 60* they should be fine. 

For what it is worth, the Ausable below Foote dam hit 72* today. Any holdover Steelhead plants in that bathwater will be getting fungus-y pretty soon. 

Good luck fishing. Fresh Trout caught in warm water taste fine. 

http://www.70degreepledge.org/


----------



## jkloess (Jan 14, 2014)

Fished a stretched in the GR section this morning, water was 60F when I started around 7a and 62F when I left around 11a. Managed to find this one on a #16 caddis dropper. I was stubbornly throwing hoppers all day, then tied on the dropper in the last 30 min.


----------



## bornforsurvival (Jul 30, 2013)

Nice fish! I fished the Paint in the Lake Orion area yesterday evening...didn't have much time to find holes, but all I really found were creek chubs. The water's pretty low.


----------



## jkloess (Jan 14, 2014)

Here's a few more from Sunday. It was good to see what appeared to be some stream born steelies viciously taken dries all morning. Size #16 spent wing tricos were the ticket from ~9 - 10a, caddis nymphs hooked a couple as well. Water temp was still around 62-64F before I left around 12p.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

What a fun little stream we have! Thanks for sharing the porn. Now, how do I get out of the office?


----------

